# Finnex Lights Explained - CRV/HLC/ALC



## Mta427 (Apr 4, 2020)

*Disclaimer: I am in no way associated with Finnex, please don't ask me questions other than what I've posted here. If you have further questions I'd reach out to them personally.*

So I spent a week or so shopping around for lights. People pointed me to the Finnex brand as the Fluval brand lights were out of my price range. I also looked around at the NICREW lights as well but ultimately settled that I would buy a Finnex after reading some reviews and various forum suggestions. And that's where I ran into a brick wall. I found their selection of lights to be extremely confusing. Like a lot of budget lights, there didn't seem to much data out there to research and the Amazon descriptions were minimal at best. 

So I reached out in a E-mail and this is what they sent me, hopefully this helps people decide what's best for them if they decide to go with this brand. I found a lot of posts of people just as confused as I was. First they sent me this helpful table breaking down the specs of each of their light.











I think on Amazon they only list the PAR depth at 14", but this table shows multiple depths for each model of light they sell
They also answered some of my questions as well. 

*Me: From your comparison charts, it looks like the ALC series has the highest par ratings, along with the true 660nm reds. Is this your newest model of light? There doesn’t seem to be any reviews or information on this light other than what’s on your website.
*
Finnex - Yep, our newest series. It was a special project with various partners that fell through. Brighter, cheaper, true 660nm, all in the popular RAY2 hood. Haven't put too much marketing into it as we're unsure if it will be a staple in our lineup since the prior arrangements for it did not come into fruition. 

*Me: The HLC series does not have the reds, however has a higher par level than the CRV.*

Finnex -The 48" HLC has a ton of PAR because of it's upgraded power supply we're using with it. Any shorter HLC, other than the 48", I believe the the CRV would pump more PAR by comparison. You are correct, the HLC does lack the 660nm though. The hood on the HLC, however, is an eye-catcher though and it's much more budget-friendly. 

*Me: HLC series is cheaper than the CRV because the true 660nm reds drive the price up, but why is the ALC series cheaper than the CRV series? It’s 20 dollars cheaper with much higher par levels, and the only difference according to website seems to be a tilting mount, is the tilting mount the only difference?*

Finnex -See response above. ALC qtys are limited and we are unsure if we will be continuing them.

*Me: Looking at prices only, the CRV seems to be the best light you offer, however looking at your comparison charts and specs, the ALS and HLC seems to be the best but at a much lower cost…*

Finnex -If only it was that simple, lol. Comparing the HLC and CRV - there's probably twice the amount of used aluminium in the CRV hood, more LEDs, plus it has 600nm reds. PAR value wise, though, the HLC is unquestionably on top for the money. ALC is a special and unique circumstance. 

*Me: Are there any other considerable differences not listed on your website that set these lights apart?
*
Finnex -Aesthetics? I wish the CRV specs would fit the HLC hood. Width of tank? With wider tanks, the CRV would probably be best as it sits higher allowing a wider span of light. Can hang it as well to allow even more spread. 
We don't inflate prices like other companies. If we can produce an awesome product at under $100, we're listing it at under $100. Our listing practices do not aim to markup as high as possible. Our goal is to pack as many features and uniqueness into a product that the masses can easily afford without sacrificing the quality that those mass Chinese products bear. 

/Questions

So yea, hopefully this clears things up for anyone who is shopping around for a finnex light.


----------



## radman (May 7, 2021)

thanks for this! Which did you end up purchasing?


----------



## bigtrout (Sep 6, 2014)

The ALC model is awesome...plenty of par, good color, the deep reds are wonderful. Plants immediately responding for the better. Just bought 2 of them for my 75 gallon amdnhave ran them 2 days so far.
They replaced 2 beamsworks da fspecs and they are much brighter. All i have to say is WOW! Full review to come when i get time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2020)

Mta427 said:


> *Disclaimer: I am in no way associated with Finnex, please don't ask me questions other than what I've posted here. If you have further questions I'd reach out to them personally.*
> 
> So I spent a week or so shopping around for lights. People pointed me to the Finnex brand as the Fluval brand lights were out of my price range. I also looked around at the NICREW lights as well but ultimately settled that I would buy a Finnex after reading some reviews and various forum suggestions. And that's where I ran into a brick wall. I found their selection of lights to be extremely confusing. Like a lot of budget lights, there didn't seem to much data out there to research and the Amazon descriptions were minimal at best.
> 
> ...


I wish I had found this before posting about Finnex ALC's hahaha. Really helpful and informative post--thank you!



bigtrout said:


> The ALC model is awesome...plenty of par, good color, the deep reds are wonderful. Plants immediately responding for the better. Just bought 2 of them for my 75 gallon amdnhave ran them 2 days so far.
> They replaced 2 beamsworks da fspecs and they are much brighter. All i have to say is WOW! Full review to come when i get time.


Between what you said here and OP, I've just ordered a pair of the ALC's for my 90g. I'm so excited!


----------



## bigtrout (Sep 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Between what you said here and OP, I've just ordered a pair of the ALC's for my 90g. I'm so excited!


I think you will be happy with them! 
My plants are doing much better, my lugwigia peruensis turned from red to deep scarlet under these, and my rotala vietnam looks amazing with oranges, reds and pink tones. My native collected Penthorum sedoides went from just existing, to actively growing. My dwarf Sag actually stays dwarf and os thickenning as well, where under the 2 beamsworks it wanted to grow tall towards the light. A tankwide change i have noticed is the plants using much more co2. They now pearl like crazy, and I can look at my ph graphs and see that when the ALC are are at full brightness they use more co2 than they did with the beamsworks. With the beamsworks, 50 cc per min of co2(measured with a good matheson flowmeter) gave me a 1 point ph drop that held steady all day. With the ALC i get the same ph drop initially at 50cc per min, but when the lights ramp above 50 percent the ph rises to a .8 drop and the plants pearl. The plants have to be using more co2, and growth rates have changed. Stems show faster and more compact growth under the ALC vs the beamsworks DA which is still in my opinion a great budget light.


----------



## jesstray (Mar 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I wish I had found this before posting about Finnex ALC's hahaha. Really helpful and informative post--thank you!
> 
> 
> Between what you said here and OP, I've just ordered a pair of the ALC's for my 90g. I'm so excited!


I know this is old, but I would like to know how the ALC lights worked for you? Do you feel that it contbuted to plant growth or do you believe that any cheap ked lights would work?


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

I love the Finnex CRV light, but I wish it had a Bluetooth interface like the Fluval 3.0 lights. I love the infinite adjustability of the Fluval 3.0. Does anyone know if Finnex plans to release a Bluetooth model anytime soon?

Tim


----------



## Brandon Scott Lessner (Sep 20, 2016)

I'd also really enjoy someone that has both or experience with one or the other to include some input. I enjoy the Fluval lights due to their waterproof abilities and their warranty, but I like the color the Finnex produces and their price point better. 

I'm currently between the CRV and ALC for my 75 gallon planted tank, and no stores around carry either, makes it hard to decide.
I want my fish to pop, and I want my plants to grow. I know the ALC has a lot of power, and the CRV supposedly produces better color, but I have not been able to find a comparison of these lights over the same tank with similar settings to compare. 

My plan is to get one like initially and then add a second, so I assume the CRV would provide the light I need on a 75 gallon with two lights for any plant I want, but if not I could go with the ALCs instead.


----------

